# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  τριβειο AEG

## kounops

σταματησε ξαφνικα να δουλευει ,ειναι με ρυθμιση στροφων.στα καρβουνακια εχω ταση 220ν αλλα τιποτα.ζεσταινετε και η πλακετα που ρυθμιζει τις στροφες

----------


## chipakos-original

> σταματησε ξαφνικα να δουλευει ,ειναι με ρυθμιση στροφων.στα καρβουνακια εχω ταση 220ν αλλα τιποτα.ζεσταινετε και η πλακετα που ρυθμιζει τις στροφες


Για να γυρίσει ο ρότορας χρειαζόμαστε και στις ψύκτρες τάση αλλά και στα μαξιλάρια.

----------

kounops (12-07-15)

----------


## kounops

οποτε πρεπει να μετρισω ταση και στις ψυκτρες? μεταβαλωντας το ποτενσιομετρο για τισ στροφες πρεπει να παιρνω καποια αλλαγη στην ταση?

----------


## kounops

> Για να γυρίσει ο ρότορας χρειαζόμαστε και στις ψύκτρες τάση αλλά και στα μαξιλάρια.


οποτε πρεπει να μετρισω ταση και στις ψυκτρες? μεταβαλωντας το  ποτενσιομετρο για τισ στροφες πρεπει να παιρνω καποια αλλαγη στην ταση?

----------


## FILMAN

Την τάση αυτή δεν μπορεί να την μετρήσει αξιόπιστα το πολύμετρό σου. Έλεγξε χωριστά το μοτέρ για φαγωμένα καρβουνάκια, διακοπές στα τυλίγματα κ.λ.π. και μετά βλέπεις για την πλακέτα.

----------


## kounops

τα καρβουνακια ειναι σαν καινιουρια.μου ζεστενετε υπερβολικα η μικρη αντισταση κατω απο το ποτενσιομετρο

----------


## kounops

να δωσω στα καρβουνα κατευθειαν ρευμα να δω αν δουλεψει?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> να δωσω στα καρβουνα κατευθειαν ρευμα να δω αν δουλεψει?


Κοντά στο μοτέρ είδες κάτι που να είναι σαν θερμική ασφάλεια για προστασία κτλ? (εννοώ να το έχει από το σημείο που μετράς τάση στα καρβουνάκια και εντός μοτέρ ) δηλαδή βγάλε τα καλώδια από τα καρβουνάκια και μέτρησε για το αν έχεις συνέχεια .
Δουλεύει αρχικά? και μετά σταματάει "ξαφνικά"? ή είναι εντελώς νεκρό?

----------


## FILMAN

Τί "σου ζεσταίνεται πολύ", αυτή είναι καμμένη. Δεν βγάζεις έξω την πλακέτα;

----------


## kounops

σταματισε και δεν ξαναδουλεψε.δεν ειναι καμμενη εχει κομματια απο την ριτινη και φαινεται καμμενη

----------


## kounops

στη 2η φωτο η R3 φαινεται καμμενη η εγινε ετσι οταν εβγαλα την ριτινη

----------


## kounops



----------


## νεκταριοος

καλημερα εγω τι θα εκανα σαν ασχετος θα παρεκαμπτα την πλακετα δινωντας ταση 220β ωπος φεβγου τα καλοδια και πανε στο μοτερ για ενα πειραματακι και βλεπουμε.

----------


## FILMAN

Μέτρα τη χωρητικότητα του μεγάλου κίτρινου πυκνωτή που φαίνεται στη φωτο να δούμε αν είναι πεσμένος.

----------


## kounops

ειχα δωσει ρευμα κατ ευθειαν στα καρβουνα γυρισε το μοτερ πολυ αργα και εβγαζε καπνο απο τα καρβουνακια.

----------


## kounops

o πυκνωτης ειναι κομπλε

----------


## FILMAN

*Ποιος σου είπε να δώσεις κατευθείαν 230V στα καρβουνάκια;*

----------


## kounops

βλακια εκανα??

----------


## sofosal

> βλακια εκανα??


ναι...
το ρεύμα περνά πρώτα από τα "μαξιλάρια" και μετά μέσα από τα καρβουνάκια στον ρότορα... στην σειρά.
για να δοκιμάσεις απευθείας πάνω στο μοτέρ πρέπει να δώσεις τάση στα μαξιλάρια αφού αποσυνδέσεις τον διακόπτη...
αν δουλέψει σου φταίει ο διακόπτης, αν όχι έχει καεί και το μοτέρ....

----------

FILMAN (27-07-15)

----------


## FILMAN

Βασικά δεν έχει σημασία αν τα "μαξιλάρια" θα είναι συνδεδεμένα *πρώτα,* απλώς πρέπει όλα τα τυλίγματα να συνδεθούν εν σειρά.

----------


## kounops

εδωσα ρευμα εκει που στην ουσια καταργω την πλακετα.οχι πανω στα καρβουνακια

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι αλλά δεν το είπες έτσι

Το μοτέρ με το χέρι γυρνάει εύκολα;

Πόσα W γράφει ότι είναι το εργαλείο;

----------


## kounops

300 watt. Ναι το μοτέρ γυρνάει πολύ άνετα.

----------


## FILMAN

Βάλε μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 200W σε σειρά με το μοτέρ και δώσε του 230V (με προσοχή)

----------


## kounops

το μοτερ πρεπει να ειναι dc..δεν θα εχω θεμα?

----------


## sofosal

> το μοτερ πρεπει να ειναι dc..δεν θα εχω θεμα?


....τα FAH23 (D1-D4) είναι δίοδοι...άρα το μοτέρ δουλεύει σε DC (διακοπτόμενο)...(πρέπει να ελέγξεις τις 4 διόδους αυτές, και να μετρήσεις αν και τι τάση DC έχεις στην έξοδο ...
....θα δουλέψει όμως και σε AC (εναλλασσόμενο) έστω για δοκιμή....
....το πρόβλημα είναι περισσότερο στην τάση λειτουργίας....κάπου πάνω στην πλακέτα γράφει 94 volt....
....δες εκεί που γράφει τα στοιχεία του (είπες είναι 300 watt) μήπως αναφέρει και τάση...

----------


## kounops

Το μοτέρ δουλεύει με ac απλά έχει λίγες στροφές και καπνίζουν τα κάρβουνα. Στην έξοδο η πλακέτα βγάζει 220

----------


## sofosal

> Το μοτέρ δουλεύει με ac απλά έχει λίγες στροφές και καπνίζουν τα κάρβουνα. Στην έξοδο η πλακέτα βγάζει 220


220 AC ,εναλλασσόμενο;
...λίγες στροφές και καπνίζει....άρα το μοτέρ έχει "αρπάξει"....
...πάμε για καινούριο;;...

----------


## FILMAN

Πράγματι μεγάλες οι 4 δίοδοι... Ίσως στο μοτέρ να πηγαίνει πράγματι DC... Τζιμ το μοτέρ έχει μόνιμους μαγνήτες;

Απόστολε η πλακέτα δεν γράφει 94 βολτ, αυτό που είδες είναι η συμμόρφωση με τις απαιτήσεις συμπεριφοράς σε φωτιά...

----------


## kounops

Θα το κοιτάξω αύριο και θα σου πω

----------


## kounops

Το μοτέρ δεν έχει μαγνήτες. Μόνο τα μαξιλάρια έχουν

----------


## kounops



----------


## sofosal

.....τελικά πρόκειται για μοτέρ συνεχούς ρεύματος (DC)...
.....για να το δοκιμάσεις χρειάζεται να έχεις μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης ώστε να του δώσεις 220 DC, στα κάρβουνα...

.....αν όμως μετράς 220 volt DC, (220 βολτ συνεχές ρεύμα), πάνω στα κάρβουνα (από την δική του τροφοδοσία) και το μοτέρ καπνίζει, έχει "καεί" ο ρότορας...
...για να καταλαβαίνουμε τι λέμε: συνδέεις κανονικά το μηχάνημα, δίνεις ρεύμα και μετράς πάνω στα κάρβουνα: αν έχεις 220 volt DC (220 βολτ συνεχές ρεύμα) εκεί έχεις πρόβλημα στο ρότορα >>>>>

.....βγάλε  τον ρότορα ( αυτό που περιστρέφεται στα ρουλεμάν) και πήγαινε τον σε ένα εργαστήρι περιελίξεων, να σου το ελέγξουν...
.....υπάρχει ειδικό μηχανάκι που ελέγχει και "βλέπει" αν υπάρχουν βραχυκυκλωμένες σπείρες στον ρότορα...

Αν δεν έχεις το ρεύμα που λέμε παραπάνω φταίει το κύκλωμα του διακόπτη....

----------

FILMAN (03-08-15)

----------


## kounops

ευχαριστω.θα ενημερωσω αν βγαλς ακρη

----------


## kounops

τελικα με το ζορι εχω 50βολτ στα ακρα τησ πλακετας που πανε στα καρβουνα

----------


## FILMAN

Δοκίμασε να τροφοδοτήσεις κατευθείαν το μοτέρ παίρνοντας τα 230V από μια πρίζα, βάζοντας μια λάμπα 100 ... 150W σε σειρά, βάζοντας στη συνέχεια μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και πηγαίνοντας στη συνέχεια στο μοτέρ.

----------


## kounops

δεν εχω γεφυρα ανορθωσης

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δώσε μια καλή φωτογραφία εκεί που είναι οι ψύκτρες (πίσω από το ρουλεμανάκι) μου φαίνονται κατεστραμμένες πατικωμένες ) να δούμε και τι φαίνεται οπτικά στην περιέλιξη.

----------


## kounops

βασικα τισ εχω τριψει με γιαλοχαρτακι γιαυτο φαινονται ετσι

----------


## kounops

DSC_0662[1].jpgπαρατηρησα οτι εκει εχει ανοιξει μια τρυπουλα

----------

